# What did you do today?



## prepperman (May 21, 2016)

What is one thing that you did TODAY that will help you become more self-sufficient? Did you order a new supply? Find a new tool? Build something? Prepare something? Just wondering what is going on in your world today...

I cleared an area that we will be using for a new growing plot. Have a decent size garden area already, but want another area to expand what I already have. Satisfying watching it all come together. Takes time, but definitely worth it once the results start coming in.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

I have been reading articles/tutorials about Dry Pack Canning and making a list of some things I need to pick up to start doing this.

I want to dry can these recipe ideas.


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

Made plans to go yard saleing tomorrow, . . . find more good prepper stuff there than anywhere else.

Be looking for canning jars, . . . maybe another pressure canner (only have 2 now), . . . and other goodies.

Wish me fair winds, . . . and cheap prices.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## Operator6 (Oct 29, 2015)

Cricket said:


> I have been reading articles/tutorials about Dry Pack Canning and making a list of some things I need to pick up to start doing this.
> 
> I want to dry can these recipe ideas.


I'm doing that as well, I'm packing into heavy duty Mylar bags. Add boiling water and you have a meal in a bag.


----------



## Auntie (Oct 4, 2014)

Yard sales are the best! I have found some great things at them. I collect any jars, they are good for storage if they can't be used for canning.

I spent most of the day working in my gardens. I did some planting and other things between making posts here. I promised my sister I would take it easy today. I did my best. My goats are happy they got a lot of weeds from my new future herb bed.


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Spent 7 hours at the shooting range firing about 350 rounds of ammo at 300 yards....spent 3 hours there yesterday.....will spend 7 hours plus there tomorrow and another 300 plus rounds shot at 300 yards plus!


Practice makes perfect!

May order a new M-4 scope tomorrow....Maybe a 3X Nikon AR Carbine or a Leupold HOG 4.5X24...Either way its head shots at 300 yards....6 inch groups outta junk ammo....I can shoot eggs(Or eyeballs looking out around tree's) at 500 yards with a pair of Bushmaster Varminters with 20X scopes and my reloads.

Need 20 more of the Magpull 40 round mags as well! Will order them tomorrow!


----------



## Mad Trapper (Feb 12, 2014)

Planted more: lettuce broccoli pole beans summer squash seed. Prepped the tomato and pepper transplants for going in the garden. 

Finished rebuild/recondition my top handle limbing chainsaw. Ordered tine shaft seal and started replacement on the troy built tiller


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Cricket said:


> I have been reading articles/tutorials about Dry Pack Canning and making a list of some things I need to pick up to start doing this.
> 
> I want to dry can these recipe ideas.


Cricket I've been canning Beans both Pinto and Red...Oatmeal....Hash Brown potatoes(Shredded) ...Pasta and Sugar...Salt.....Sliced dried tomatoes...Zuchinni from last years garden All dehydrated and vac sealed in mason jars...Tons of Jasmine rice too!...I mean all this stuff is supposed to keep for years in a ziplock bag....Glass jars and vac sealed should give me 20 years?...So far the 7 year old stuff is good as fresh!

Hope it works out for ya!

Sgt E


----------



## Chipper (Dec 22, 2012)

Fixed my roof. So I didn't have to pay someone else. Now I have more money to buy stuff I really need.


----------



## Coastie dad (Jan 2, 2016)

I replenished some first aid kits and built a boo boo bag for my newest granddaughter so that her mommy has a fak designed with a 1 year old in mind.


----------



## TacticalCanuck (Aug 5, 2014)

I volunteered for the United Way and did gardening for charities that it supports. This got me exposed to new kind and caring people who taught me a few things about gardening and how things grow.


----------



## PCH5150 (Jun 15, 2015)

Bought some basic tools I was missing/replaced. Short blade Phillips head, a few drill bits, nut drivers, etc. I hate not having the proper tool.


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Cut a bunch of asparagus, and collected the Eggs.


----------



## admin (Apr 28, 2016)

Today I have been working on my first aid kit. It's still very basic, but I am getting there.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Cricket said:


> Today I have been working on my first aid kit. It's still very basic, but I am getting there.


Glad you are here Cricket. Many of us are way past the basics and have answered the same questions more times than we can remember. Learn to shift through our crap and learn, ask in earnest after establishing yourself (I think you already have) and we will lay our hearts out to help you.

And ..... good for you for joining the enlightened.


----------



## Real Old Man (Aug 17, 2015)

Harvested 15 plus pounds of turnip greens and cabbage. Set up lee loader for .38 Special and ran 50 rounds thru it. Planted onion sets. Bought bottle of Henry McKenna


----------



## Deebo (Oct 27, 2012)

Built the kids a twelve inch deep, by five feet by seven feet box, threw a tarp in it. Filled with water. Hung two home made swings from the tree, and made a new plywood seat for the go cart, that my friend got running yesterday.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Picked up 6 black sexlinks, 3 barred rocks, 1 Ameraucana hens 20 months old and laying eggs. Plus the 4 Isa browns I already had. 10 nice looking birds and a full bag of layer feed for $50.00


----------



## dwight55 (Nov 9, 2012)

*UPDATE: * Went yard sailing, . . . as planned.

We started out at a "community yard sale" that proved to be a bust.

Took off, . . . found another one, . . . was pretty good, . . . got a 6 qt Presto pressure cooker for $5, . . . a mountain bike for $5, . . . 4 wide mouth quart jars with lids (brand new ones at that) for a buck apiece, . . . rounded out the day with 36 pint jars for a quarter apiece.

One of my last purchases was a book, . . . Cooking for Dummies, . . . never knew they even made that one, . . . paid a buck for it, . . . it will prove to be more fun than a pocket full of frogs.

We were gone almost all day, . . . had a grand time with an old buddy.

May God bless,
Dwight


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

dwight55 said:


> *UPDATE: * Went yard sailing, . . . as planned.
> 
> We started out at a "community yard sale" that proved to be a bust.
> 
> ...


Were you on the 400 mile yard sale too? LOL....We drove 50 miles of it..No deals unless you like antiques!

http://400mile.com/

Can't wait for the big one in the fall!

The sale runs from 5 miles north of Addison, MI, south to Chattanooga, TN, then switches to the Lookout Mountain Parkway, continuing to Gadsden, AL for a total of 690 miles!.

http://www.127sale.com/


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Bought 250 brand new lake city brass today.....Will shoot em and reload em 5 times and reload em one last time and store them to shoot and leave laying...Or cut them for 300 Blackout brass and shoot em a few times more! Bought a 3 pack of replacement blades for my brass cutter at Harbor Freight...I bought 1000 5.56 tracers a few days ago I'm going to load and put one or two in the bottom 5 of every magazine I have stored.....Just a signal to start digging for another magazine...Before shot they weigh 61.5 grains...after tracer burnout they are a half grain lighter...trust me at 500 yards they are accurate enough to be bad news!. Going to order a pressure canner tomorrow and start canning on hamburger and chicken during the summer while its cheap...Wife says she won't eat it but on Taco nights and fajita nights the woman can eat a bologna sammich....She's afraid of botulism...Hey sweetie...go Hungry!

I know I'm cruel but I'll fix the sammich for her....And bring her a bowl of ice cream later....

I've canned squirrel....Rabbit....Grouse and Raccoon and groundhog....Chicken beef and fish! Never got sick!

Ordered a new Nikon scope for one of my ar's Its a Nikon P-223 in the 3X32 format....I can do head shots at 300 yards with my two Carbine 5.56's on 6 inch steel!

Ordered a new dual band mobile antenna for my car since I'm going to put my FTM 100D digital 2 meter 440 in it that can't be picked up or understood by Boefong radio's or scanner's

Gonna send a Nikon 3x9X40 back to get checked since it wont keep accuracy and has a lifetime warranty..That gives me 4 extra Nikon scopes as spares!

Lots going on here...a trip to Sam's club for 40 pounds more Jasmine Rice and 40 more pounds of beans!

Whew I'm gonna be busy!!!!


----------



## SGT E (Feb 25, 2015)

Bought 250 brand new lake city brass today.....Will shoot em and reload em 5 times and reload em one last time and store them to shoot and leave laying...Or cut them for 300 Blackout brass and shoot em a few times more! Bought a 3 pack of replacement blades for my brass cutter...I bought 1000 tracers a few days ago I'm going to load and put one or two in the bottom 5 of every magazine I have stored.....Just a signal to start digging for another magazine...Before shot they weigh 61.5 grains...after tracer burnout they are a half grain lighter...trust me at 500 yards they are accurate enough to be bad news!. Going to order a pressure canner tomorrow and start canning on hamburger and chicken during the summer while its cheap...Wife says she won't eat it but on Taco nights and fajita nights the woman can eat a bologna sammich....She's afraid of botulism...Hey sweetie...go Hungry!

I know I'm cruel but I'll fix it for her....And bring her a bowl of ice cream later....

I've canned squirrel....Rabbit....Grouse and Raccoon and groundhog....Chicken beef and fish! Never got sick!

Whew I'm gonna be busy!!!!


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Tried to prime my hydraulic pump in the tractor so I could bush hog. Ended up just dragging it but I managed to get a couple of acres and all of the roads done. I also mowed the family cemetery and the FILs yard.


----------



## hag (May 19, 2016)

Mowed hay


----------



## Montana Rancher (Mar 4, 2013)

Geeze you guys are busy

I didn't buy a damned thing, unless you consider the big bag of grapefruits at Costco, I will will miss them when SHTF

Didn't get any ammo, not sure where I would put it.

Oh

I did refill 2 x 5 gallon containers of fuel with premium, they were labeled 2/14 and burn really good.

Oh, and I purchased a 12 pack of socks at Costco, just backstock. I can wear a shirt until it falls off me but good socks are always a good investment.


----------



## csi-tech (Apr 13, 2013)

Then I bought a big bottle of vodka on the way home. My head is dizzy. I also ripped out a pair of 5.11 tactical pants when I stepped up on the tractor. RRRRRIPPPPPP. I am glad I elected not to go commando today. I wore my tag-less turquoise boxer briefs. Those things lasted for 10 years or better. Oh well. All good things must come to an end.


----------

